
Zish – An alternative to JSON - tlocke
https://github.com/tlocke/zish
======
mtmail
Reading the example I was worried that comments were allowed. Comments are
allowed in XML and that caused vendors to (mis)use them for parse instructions
which leads to more fragmentation.

------
tlocke
Good point, so in your view Zish shouldn't have any comments at all? I don't
think they're allowed in JSON either.

